# Maximum Number of Blocks per Day



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone know if Amazon caps the amount of blocks you can accept per day, or amount of hours worked in a block?

Sometimes they'll stop showing me shifts available after i've done 2-3 blocks a day, sometimes they'll let me do more.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

At my WH, since we can't go over 40 hrs.... you can do 8 hrs in a day and 40 hrs in a week from Sun-Sat.... mine only does 4 hr blocks so 2 a day, 10 a week


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I've been able to get 10 hours a day but not more than 40 hours in a week.


----------

